

Ask HN: Review my Startup, sprypoint.com - sprypoint

Please review my website for UI and if I could be doing anything different to attract customers.<p>www.sprypoint.com
======
samcasas
it looks good, but one recommendation: the call to action button that is in
homepage ("Contact Us") that is color green, change it to maybe an orange
color or a complementary one. The same in
[http://www.sprypoint.com/pricing](http://www.sprypoint.com/pricing). Just my
two cents :)

